

Show HN: Place-Hold.IT -- New placeholder site w/ text enhancements - sostmark
http://place-hold.it/
Just wrote up a new version of a place holder site and added in a couple extras.  Check it out!
======
DanielStraight
What possible reason could you have for not including example images on the
site? Why should I need to take the time to fill in a bunch of fields to see
what you're offering?

